# What happens when you combine John Lee Hooker and Miles Davis?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This!

.....along with Taj Mahal

[video=youtube;HDafZssI13Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDafZssI13Y[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Passable movie in the film noir genre, with Don Johnson as the confused hero, Virginia Madsen as the temptress, and a much younger Jennifer Connolly as jailbait. Should be on a double bill with the Hurt/Turner film Body Heat.

John Lee Hooker, I can see, because he wasn't doing a whole lot of anything in 1990, but how they managed to finagle Miles Davis contributing to the soundtrack beats me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the day, madsen was pretty hot. conelly was born hot. butsomehow kathleen turner... man, in her day, she was so hot her feet scorched the ground she walked on


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Favorite Turner line: "You're not too bright, are you? I like that in a man."

One of the great voices, too, right up there with Tallulah Bankhead, Lauren Bacall, and a bunch of others with that sultry low end, and just a touch of rasp.

Back to our afternoon feature film "The Hot Spot", starring Don Johnson, in just a moment, but first a word from our sponsor: the soundtrack, featuring John Lee Hooker and Miles Davis.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Back to our afternoon feature film "The Hot Spot", starring Don Johnson, in just a moment, but first a word from our sponsor: the soundtrack, featuring John Lee Hooker and Miles Davis.


Would anyone like to comment on the music of John Lee and/or Miles and/or Taj ?

Thank You

The Sponsor of This GC Thread.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just played it while I bbq'd on the porch. Perfect way to unwind after a very loud day. The deer even stopped to listen 


thanks 




greco said:


> Would anyone like to comment on the music of John Lee and/or Miles and/or Taj ?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> The Sponsor of This GC Thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> The deer even stopped to listen.


I can just imagine those deer thinking "WTF..Hooker and Davis...NO WAY, man"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's funny! I have an image in my mind of a Far Side cartoon of that.

Seriously though - WTF..Hooker and Davis...NO WAY, man.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Passable movie in the film noir genre, with Don Johnson as the confused hero, Virginia Madsen as the temptress, and a much younger Jennifer Connolly as jailbait. Should be on a double bill with the Hurt/Turner film Body Heat.
> 
> John Lee Hooker, I can see, because *he wasn't doing a whole lot of anything in 1990*, but how they managed to finagle Miles Davis contributing to the soundtrack beats me.


Nu-uh. He had just released the biggest album of his career around that time (The Healer). I saw him in San Francisco around then and Carlos Santana came out to join him on stage. I forgot he did an album in the same era with Miles too. This soundtrack sounds like some outakes from that session.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

also too, iirc he was still hangin with lonesome george alot, so he was at least working.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Nu-uh. He had just released the biggest album of his career around that time (The Healer). I saw him in San Francisco around then and Carlos Santana came out to join him on stage. I forgot he did an album in the same era with Miles too. This soundtrack sounds like some outakes from that session.


It was t_hat _long ago? Jeez, shows you how fast time flies when you get older. I figured _The Healer _was late 90's, and that this soundtrack was in the leadup to that.


----------

